# Ditch fishing



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Not being familiar with that species you’re lipping, I am curious on what invasive species that is? They must make good table fare.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## CrankyThunder (Feb 11, 2012)

Are those Red Oscar Ciclids?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

MallardMaster said:


> Not being familiar with that species you’re lipping, I am curious on what invasive species that is? They must make good table fare.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


They are Oscars, right out of some ones aquarium.
Yes, they eat pretty good.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

CrankyThunder said:


> Are those Red Oscar Ciclids?


Dark ones are Oscars. Light banded ones are mayan cichlids.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Arnt oscars and bluegills kinda related ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

mbirdsley said:


> Arnt oscars and bluegills kinda related ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't answer that one. The meat is pinkish red like salmon. Tasted pretty good though.


----------

